# Naruto x Sakura, Gaara Shippuden Sketches



## thatreevesgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some sketches that I'm working on.  I used to love the Gaara one, but it bugs me a little now.  I still love the Naruto x Sakura sketch.  I've since cleaned that one up a little too, but have been too lazy to rescan.



​


----------



## Sai (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Awesome sketches! They are really lovely and beautiful  Love the gaara's one the best, i dont know why but it just appeals me that's all lol. I really like how you drew naruto there carrying Sakura at the back and Sakura leaning back on Naruto, the perspective and shading are well-done.

The gaara's one looks like a poster to me and its very interesting. I hope you would color them soon because they are really one of the best sketches i have ever seen. +REP

PS : sorry, i can only rep you tomorrow cuz i have run out of reps for tonight


----------



## fraj (Oct 29, 2007)

WOw I cant belive no one has responded back to your amazing sketches -_-
Stupid people......
Wonder ful work seriously the shading, the perspective, the shapes - and what is not perfect...
Definately deserve a rep from me


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Oct 29, 2007)

pretty fucking awesome


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 29, 2007)

Blimey! Those are excellently made! I especially like the first one.


----------



## Denji (Oct 29, 2007)

*is speechless*

Fantastic!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Oct 29, 2007)

those sketches are wonderful. i think they are one of the best I've seen in here.
the first one is really cute.
rep


----------



## beeroy (Oct 29, 2007)

you are a good sketcher <3 your work


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice pics! They look very sweet and good  Accurate drawings are always the best!


----------



## Loulabelle (Oct 29, 2007)

Amazing, sketches! I especially love the NaruSaku one, Naruto's face is gorgeous, especially the eyes. Great job!


----------



## Godot (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy shit, that's got to be the best fanart i've seen since i've joined. Well done 

+reps for you.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 29, 2007)

yo those sketches are nice as hell


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2007)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Elle (Oct 29, 2007)

Gorgeous sketches - your are quite talented.


----------



## Horu (Oct 30, 2007)

Incredible. Those are seriously just "sketches"? You need to do a real manga - you could probably pass for Kishi himself


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 30, 2007)

You are simply talented! Very nice and distinctive drawing style, I  it!! Please do more!!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 30, 2007)

You are very talented!  

I wish I had your kind of talent. I can draw but only sometimes i'm good. 

Anyway, Awesome job! Keep it up!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2007)

AWSOME PICS!  I love those, your very good at drawing! -repped-


----------



## KentaLjung (Oct 30, 2007)

the narusaku pic is incredibly smooth and clean, very well done


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 30, 2007)

Your stuff is always very clean. Do you use any references or are all of these out of your head?


----------



## Hio (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome! you should rescan this and color this if you have time I like it! Great job! You have so much skills


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG, this is simply awesome


----------



## thatreevesgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

To answer the question on whether I use reference.  I will sometimes I use a photo to glance at and get the correct perspective/proportions/etc., but a large amount of the time I just pull it out of my head.  The Sakura and Naruto one is a pic where I glanced and studied a photo first.  The second is one where I didn't.  The one in my sig is also no reference.  Even when I use a reference, it rarely ends up looking like the original reference. I always make a lot of changes and surprisingly the NaruSaku does still resemble the original photo I looked at a bit.  It is a fairly common photo at stock exchange, so you might have seen it if you hang out at places like stock photo sites XD


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the NaruSaku one.  Are you going to color it?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 30, 2007)

You really have skill man. The narusaku pic is awesome. Wish that sort of scene would come in the manga. Good job


----------



## Charizard (Oct 30, 2007)

i love them! good job! narusaku one is awsm!


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG ITS WONDERFUL xDDDD


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 31, 2007)

I hate narusaku with the fiery passion of 9 burning suns.....but beyond that, you draw very well.

keep drawing!


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 31, 2007)

thatreevesgirl said:


> To answer the question on whether I use reference.  I will sometimes I use a photo to glance at and get the correct perspective/proportions/etc., but a large amount of the time I just pull it out of my head.  The Sakura and Naruto one is a pic where I glanced and studied a photo first.  The second is one where I didn't.  The one in my sig is also no reference.  Even when I use a reference, it rarely ends up looking like the original reference. I always make a lot of changes and surprisingly the NaruSaku does still resemble the original photo I looked at a bit.  It is a fairly common photo at stock exchange, so you might have seen it if you hang out at places like stock photo sites XD



Cool, just wondering. I think I'm kinda the same with the whole process. Thanks for answering.


----------

